# Ryzen 4000 vs Intel 10th Gen



## Dracarys (Jan 28, 2020)

So..

I was about to get an i9 9900k, but I guess I'm waiting for either Ryzen 4000 or Intel comet lake? I'm still banging out fairly big projects with a 3930k and SATA SSDs, but I really want to upgrade this year, to at least a 10-12 core, along with some NVMe SSDs.

Is Intel currently still king in DSP, voice, etc? How's that 3900X doing in DAW performance? I'm still on the Cubase.

Thanks


----------



## pderbidge (Jan 28, 2020)

There are some good benchmarks that apply to us DAW users here
https://www.scanproaudio.info/2019/...00x-dawbench-tested-3-is-it-the-magic-number/

i9900k stills holds its own fairly well. I think the only reason to wait for an upgrade is to see if the price on the 9900k is lowered to make room for the new Intel 10th Gen desktop core chips but I'm not sure if the increase in performance will be worth the premium over a 9900k.

If you want more cores you might consider AMD right now. I went with a Ryzen 3700x and it works great but a 9900k would even be better. If I ever decide to upgrade to a 3900 or 3950 it will be even better


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 28, 2020)

Hang on until December.
Ryzen 4 will basically be a refinement with unified cache and more IPC depending on who you listen to.

Intel is a crap shoot but they want revenge so there will be something for everyone, through the first half of 2020 there will be lower prices from Intel, until they actually deliver something other than more watts, more core’s, etc.


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks I'll keep working this 3930k then. I haven't used AMD since their TRI core 10 years ago.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 29, 2020)

Last time I saw AMD was the MP CPU’s on a Tyan Tiger.....


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 30, 2020)

I don't know much about AMD, but say I get the 3900x now, would I be able to throw 4000 on the same mobo, and future gens?

Also, anybody you know running AMD with Vienna Ensemble?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 31, 2020)

Dracarys said:


> I don't know much about AMD, but say I get the 3900x now, would I be able to throw 4000 on the same mobo, and future gens?
> 
> Also, anybody you know running AMD with Vienna Ensemble?



if you get a X570 with a decent VRM then yes 4900 will work with a bios flash...but after that, socket AM2 will end.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 31, 2020)

I say wait.
While the Ryzen 3000s are sweet, they‘re not really better than Intel, but a big leap up from Athlons.

Intels 10,000 series is still 14nm architecture, and on a per core basis not noticeably faster than my i7 4790k’s, or 8086k @ stock speeds.

Tiger Lake and Ryzen 4000s are both going to be improvements because they have to be, the gloves are off.

If you want to jump in on older i7/i9 and Ryzen 3000 price wars, by Computex time in June they will want to clear ALL inventory.

Until new designs come, it’s just marketing slogans and price cuts.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2020)

Just one more thing I’m surprised Intel hasn’t addressed.
AM4 has allowed CPU upgrades for several chips, and a Intel still sticks consumers with more cores, more heat new motherboards, etc.


----------



## Dracarys (Feb 3, 2020)

All I know is that my 8750h razerblade laptop is out performing my 3930k, with stock Asio driver, streaming samples from ONE m.2 sata ssd (since upgraded to NVMe), versus my desktop with 10 SSDs and PCI RME. It's annoying having to make sure my laptop project doesn't go beyond my desktop power. Definitely time to upgrade soon!


----------

